# (Stupid) seed watering question



## BoCoGrow (Jan 29, 2021)

I've always germinated seeds using the paper towel method, but last night, I decided to plant ungerminated seeds directly into fabric pots with coco/perlite mix.  When I woke up this morning, I realized that I don't really know whether I should keep watering the seeds on a daily basis or not, and most of the info I'm finding online is related to seeds that have already sprouted.

After planting the seeds and covering them, I poured roughly 1/4 cup of distilled water on top of the seed locations.  I then misted the surrounding soil with more distilled water and placed humidity domes on top (though the domes don't cover the soil edge to edge).

So, when I get up in the AM, should I water each seed location or just keep misting and ensuring the soil doesn't completely dry out on top?  I obviously don't want to drown the seeds but don't want them to die because of a lack of moisture either.

Not entirely sure why I didn't go with the paper towel method again....

Thanks!


----------



## pute (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't let the seeds dry our or sit in standing water.  Moist, warm about 78f.


----------



## The celts are here (Jan 30, 2021)

I never have any luck just sticking a seed into soil,I do what you do wet kitchen roll in a tub

I’m popping some seeds at the minute myself


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)

I almost always just put in soil. Very seldom do i lose a seed.
But i have also used the paper towel method. Both works just fine to me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

^^^^ agree But I  find with some seeds in soil they can take forever to pop
Had a few seeds I tossed in a pot of soil and after a few days -weeks I figured NFG bad seeds
3 weeks later baby plants popping .


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have used both ways, but got tired of messing sprouted seeds up while putting them into soil. Now I put them in biodegradable pots and cut the pots away before putting them in big pots. Both ways I usually get around 90% sprouts. My last time i sprouted 9 of 10, hooray. Only to have 8 of 9 turn out to be males. Only time that has happened, just bad luck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2021)

Thats exactly what i do Yooper. I use the biodegradable pots and coco fiber. I add a few drops of Grow Big and have had real good results. Did lose one though. Dont know if it was just a bad seed or what.
But when they are ready ill cut the biodegradable pot off and plant into my Ocean Forest.
The two Gabagoos just got planted today. Didnt want to bore ppl with pictures of coco fiber in a pot.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks folks, I appreciate it!  I think I'm just feeling a bit nervous about this grow since it is the first one in quite some time, but no need to second guess myself.

I did put a seed in some paper towels last night just in case : )


----------



## sharonp (Jan 31, 2021)

I normally use Jiffy pellets, but I ran out of them and put some Miracle Grow seed starter as the top layer in a 5 gallon pot instead. I kept it moist and covered the area where the seed was with something dark plastic. I watered the soil around where the seed was so not to disturb it. The seed took 4 days to sprout in a warm room that was around 75 degrees.  Even though the seed still sprouted in the loose soil I would much rather have the Jiffy pellet so I know where it is.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm going to give the seeds a few more days to see if they sprout, but I suspect I'll have to start over.  Thinking back on what I did, I'm mad at myself because it was just sloppy, which isn't how I usually operate.  I think I planted the seeds too deep, and add to that I forgot to water the medium before I planted the seeds, so when watering after, the seeds probably dropped even deeper.

I have coco pellets arriving today so if the seeds don't sprout then I'll start over and will be more methodical this time.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 1, 2021)

Whelp a sprout just broke the surface in one of the pots (Magic Cookies), and while that is exciting on its own, it gives me hope that one or more of the others will still make it.  Now how do I get myself to stop checking the other pots every 10 minutes haha.

I also just checked the seed that I put in paper towels (Bloody Skunk), and the side of that seed has cracked open.


----------



## sharonp (Feb 1, 2021)

BoCoGrow said:


> Whelp a sprout just broke the surface in one of the pots (Magic Cookies), and while that is exciting on its own, it gives me hope that one or more of the others will still make it.  Now how do I get myself to stop checking the other pots every 10 minutes haha.
> 
> I also just checked the seed that I put in paper towels (Bloody Skunk), and the side of that seed has cracked open.



That is great. I am growing some Girl Scout Cookies that are probably similar. If you are starting from seeds sometimes they are $10 a seed. So, I hate to waste any. I have bought others that are cheaper. I am worried to try the paper towel but others use it all the time.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 1, 2021)

sharonp said:


> That is great. I am growing some Girl Scout Cookies that are probably similar. If you are starting from seeds sometimes they are $10 a seed. So, I hate to waste any. I have bought others that are cheaper. I am worried to try the paper towel but others use it all the time.



Agreed, I hate wasting any seeds given the cost, though failed germination would be frustrating even if the seeds were free.  I haven't grown Girl Scout Cookies  before but I have a batch of Girl Scout Cookie Extreme auto seeds that I'll attempt at some point.


----------



## sharonp (Feb 1, 2021)

They aren't really the same the Magic Cookies, that strain looks really good. Is that an auto?


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 1, 2021)

sharonp said:


> They aren't really the same the Magic Cookies, that strain looks really good. Is that an auto?



The Magic Cookies seeds are from RocBudInc. and they are autos. The GSC Extreme seeds I mentioned earlier are autos as well, though from ILGM.com.  

I do have seeds for a number of photoperiod strains, such as GSC x Jack Herer, Peyote Forum, and G13, but getting back into growing after all these years I'm starting with some autos.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 1, 2021)

Woot!  The Ultimate Auto sprout just broke the surface, too!

Fingers crossed that the Magnum and Incredible Bulk auto seeds pop, too!


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 1, 2021)

Incredible Bulk sprout just poked through!  

I just moved a big piece of perlite off the top of the pot that has the Magnum seed and the sprout was visible, so I very lightly moved some moist coco on top and got out the way.  So stoked!


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 2, 2021)

The day of planting, I put 1 seed packet in front of each pot so I could ensure I labeled each pot correctly.

Interesting: The morning after planting, I found a fat seed on the counter in front of the pot designated for Magic Cookies.  I assumed that I hadn't actually planted the Magic Cookies seed, and I planted it.  This morning, a second sprout showed up in the Magic Cookies pot.

Strange: I checked each seed pack and they all have the exact number of seeds that they should have.  So unless one packet had an extra in it, I have no idea what strain that second seed is.  I'll try and transplant that second sprout this afternoon and we'll see what happens.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Feb 3, 2021)

RIP the transplanted sprout, as well as the Bloody Skunk seed I transplanted from the paper towel to a coco plug.  I hardly knew ye.


----------

